# cleaning aluminum pot



## danroh (Oct 12, 2007)

I was told that I could use oxi-clean to clean a aluminum brew pot. Has anyone used this and if so how much for how long.


----------



## Dean (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not sure about the length of time, but keep all bleach products or any other caustic type of material away from aluminium, or it will cause pitting. Get a green scrubby scotchbrite pad, and after maybe a 10 minute soak, start scrubbing. Rinse with lots of cool water. I don't worry too much about sanitizing a brew pot because it gets up to a boil for 1 hour, which is enough to kill any baddies.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't use aluminum to brew with, it will oxidize your wort, causing awful flavors. Stainless is the way to go there.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 12, 2007)

I have used it,and b-brite on my 15 gallon wearever aluminum pot and it will clean it,but dont leave it in there too long.About 10 or 15 minutes.If you soak it too long It will eat off all the oxide layer.This layer will protect your wart from the raw aluminum.After cleaning,Rince it real good,and boil some water in the pot,dump it out,and let it dry.It should have a dull finish.
A stainless pot is better,but I got mine for free!
lockdude


----------

